# feeling despondent and overwhelmed...Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Qatar or anywhere else?



## Aliwise1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All

desperately seeking your opinions on the information we were given by an agent from one of the teaching agencies we hope can find us work.

The chap was obviously a salesman and his aim was to lower our expectations but he really made our hope of moving all sound like very hard work for little reward.

We both teach my husband is a primary teacher with QTS and 5 years experience( 4 of those years in ok). I am a secondary trained teacher specializing in biology, geography and English no QTS wit 3.5 years experience in my field in South Africa and 2 years primary supply teaching experience here.

My husband is South African I have dual citizenship UK and South African. We have a 7.5 month old daughter who I am staying home with for a bit longer.

Anyway this guy said Dubai is a waste of time it is a single mans dream with drugs and prostitutes everywhere. He said from a family life point of view Abu Dhabi and Qatar are much better. he also said there is not much well paid teaching work in Dubai and we should only look at Abu Dhabi and Qatar. 
He also said my husband would not earn much more than 12-13000 AED, with annual flight for him only, accommodation, health cover and a percentage contribution to my daughters education from age 3 onwards.

He said I could get 10 000AED when I return to work.

He also told us that we need to have all our documents attested which could cost £150 per document and that visas would be tricky and I may wait up to 3 months to join my husband over there while my visa gets processed as most employers would want me to go on my husbands visa despite me having a UK passport.

Sorry for long post but just would love to hear as many opinions as possible to assess which destination would be best for us as a young family. What salaries would be realistic and what benefits we should try for or expect. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Aliwise


Sent you a private message.


----------

